# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  14-State Governors served with Warnings of Arrest

## rancher89

interesting....

http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/23628

From the article:

Barack Hussein Obama had served 14-State Governors in the United States, National Security Letters (NSLs) warning that the Governors actions in attempting to form State Defense Forces needs to be halted immediately or they will face arrest for the crime of treason.  The employment of NSLs was authorized by the Patriot Act introduced by George W. Bush.  Contained within the section related to these letters, it is forbidden for anyone receiving a NSL warning to even acknowledge the existence of said communication.  



Obama is angered by the several State Governors who have reestablished State Defense Forces.  These forces are described as: *State Defense Forces (also known as State Guards, State Military Reserves, State Militias)* in the United States are military units that operate under the sole authority of a state government; they are not regulated by the National Guard Bureau nor are they part of the Army National Guard of the United States.  State Defense Forces are authorized by state and federal law and are under the command of the governor of each state.  State Defense Forces are distinct from their states National Guard in that they cannot become federal entities.

Mr. Obama is fearful of these State Defense Forces, in that he does not have control of said forces, and with the U.S. Military stretched to near breaking from multiple deployments and theatre actions in Iraq and Afghanistan, these State military forces would be under the direct command and authority of the Governors in which states have said forces.  In essence, the Governors would have de facto control of the United States.

The two Governors leading this move are:  Tim Pawlenty, Governor of Minnesota; and Rick Perry, Governor of Texas.  Both of these State Governors stated they have: deep fear the President is destroying their Nation.  Governor Pawlentys fear of Obama is that since Obama took office he has appeased Americas enemies and has shunned some of Americas strongest allies, especially Israel.  Governor Perry has declared that Obama is punishing his State of Texas by dumping tens-of-thousands of illegal Mexican immigrants into the cities and small towns of Texas.  Governor Perry further recently stated: If Barack Obamas Washington doesnt stop being so oppressive, Texans might feel compelled to renounce their American citizenry and secede from the union.

Obama fearing a revolution against him by the states, has moved swiftly by nationalizing nearly all National Guard Forces in multiple states; Georgia, Alabama, Kansas, Minnesota, Tennessee, Virginia, Louisiana, South Carolina  to name a few.  The Governors of the Great States of Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Virginia still have under their Command-and-Control the State Defense Forces to go against U.S. Federal forces should the need arise.  Also important to note:  There are NO U.S. laws prohibiting National Guard troops from also joining their States Defense Forces.  This dilemma occurred during the Civil War with many citizen soldiers choosing to serve their states instead of the Federal Government.

This is a fluid and still developing situation that warrants close attention.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> Governor Perry further recently stated: “*If Barack Obama’s Washington doesn’t stop being so oppressive, Texans might feel compelled to renounce their American citizenry and secede from the union.”
> 
> Obama fearing a revolution*.


Rick Perry is the last guy who would start a revolution, I'm not sure how the author of this piece could possibly take slick Rick's campaign trail rhetoric seriously. 




> Obama fearing a revolution against him by the states, has moved swiftly by nationalizing nearly all National Guard Forces in multiple states;


It is a dubious assumption at best that a statist like Obama would need any reason at all to nationalize something. He certainly isn't silly enough to fear revolutions from neocon governors who are merely espousing anti-Washington rhetoric for the sake of playing the political waters.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Rick Perry is the last guy who would start a revolution, I'm not sure how the author of this piece could possibly take slick Rick's campaign trail rhetoric seriously


More pandering by that fraud Perry.

----------


## Tabasco1TX

While I do believe Perry was pandering when he talked about succession,i also believe that Obama does fear State Guards because they are compromised of the People and he cant control them.

----------


## nate895

While Perry might be a fraud, the important thing to note is that a governor of a state is openly talking about secession from the union, and seems to be actively taking steps to ensure that secession is a viable option without having the Army in control of the state within an hour or two.

----------


## BuddyRey

Wow, I'm incredibly shocked that Brian Schwietzer of Montana and that other guy (whose name I forget) of Wyoming weren't two of the governors Obama wanted to put the fear of God into.  Those two states have all kinds of state sovereignty, gun rights, and health freedom legislation on the docket.

----------


## Tabasco1TX

> While Perry might be a fraud, the important thing to note is that a governor of a state is openly talking about secession from the union, and seems to be actively taking steps to ensure that secession is a viable option without having the Army in control of the state within an hour or two.


How often does the Texas State Guard train i wonder? I wonder how long it would take to get them going and how many Texans are part of the State Guard?

----------


## PeacePlan

It scares me that Obama is trying to do this at this time.......

----------


## Zippyjuan

I can't find any reliable confirmation on this.

----------


## PeacePlan

> I can't find any reliable confirmation on this.


I hope it is not true........

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I hope it is not true........


At this point, it does not seem to be.  Just out there to get people scared and riled up.

----------


## nate895

> I can't find any reliable confirmation on this.


NSL's are supposed to be top secret and you can't tell anyone. According to the PATRIOT Act, it even goes to the point beyond spousal, patient, and legal counsel confidentiality. Telling absolutely anyone you had an NSL served on you, and you might as well throw away the key to your very own 8x10. The Feds don't even have to tell you if they don't feel like it.

----------


## Matt Collins

Is there anything CONCRETE about this?


A national radio show host wants to know if there is validity here!!!!

----------


## osan

> interesting....
> 
> http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/23628
> 
> From the article:
> 
> Barack Hussein Obama had served 14-State Governors in the United States, National Security Letters (NSLs) warning that the Governors actions in attempting to form State Defense Forces needs to be halted immediately or they will face arrest for the crime of treason.  The employment of NSLs was authorized by the Patriot Act introduced by George W. Bush.  Contained within the section related to these letters, it is forbidden for anyone receiving a NSL warning to even acknowledge the existence of said communication.  
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a joke?

----------


## phill4paul

from wiki:




> A National Security Letter (NSL) is a form of administrative subpoena used by the United States Federal Bureau of Investigation and reportedly by other U.S. Government Agencies including the Central Intelligence Agency and the Department of Defense. *It is a demand letter issued to a particular entity or organization to turn over various record and data pertaining to individuals.* They require no probable cause or judicial oversight. They also contain a gag order, preventing the recipient of the letter from disclosing that the letter was ever issued*. The gag order was ruled unconstitutional as an infringement of free speech, in the Doe v. Ashcroft case.*[1]


  Seems an NSL is an information gathering demand. There is also no gag order. Doesn't jib with the purported purpose of the story.

  Though this is certainly an issue:




> They require no probable cause or judicial oversight.

----------


## rancher89

I don't know if it's true or not, with the movement of troops to the border, well, the timing is just so right.

So far only the EU site and the Canadian site are posting it.

SC has a militia, I know one of the leaders, socially, there's a fine line to be walked with this sort of thing.  He knows nothing about this.....I doubt seriously that the SC militia under this guy would support any national "power grab."

All I can say is that I try not to be too terribly paranoid, but when something comes across your desk, it's better to post it and let everyone know it's out there, than to sit on it and then wish you had posted it.

----------


## DamianTV

Im not seeing any text on the website linked...

----------


## FreeTraveler

Oh, FFS. The reason RP supporters get marginalized is because of stupid crap like this with no validation, not even any second-sourcing.

"Little Green Men Invade Whitehouse, Meet With Obama" -- and damned if a lot of RPers wouldn't run with it simply because it makes TPTB look bad.

Check the facts, folks. Quit letting people make us look like idijts.

----------


## Matt Collins

A reporter from the Canada Free Press called me yesterday and told me that this story was not verifiable and was unsubstantiated therefore it was pulled from their website. Everyone I've spoken with seems to think that the EUTimes is a less than credible news outlet.

----------


## DamianTV

If you have an alternate link, the producers at my station are interested in the story, and want to check its credibility before putting anything on air.  If there is any truth to this, Im gonna get this broadcast...

----------


## crushingstep7

> I can't find any reliable confirmation on this.


You can't find reliable confirmation on anything!  Define "reliable", Agent Juan.

----------


## osan

> If you have an alternate link, the producers at my station are interested in the story, and want to check its credibility before putting anything on air.  If there is any truth to this, Im gonna get this broadcast...


This story has the stink all about it.  First of all, if these letters are so tippy top secret, how does the author know about them?  Did all the governors go public?

I smell a heinous anus.  "I don't like this Anus.  I think its _dirty._"

----------


## Paul Revered

> interesting....
> 
> http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/23628
> 
> From the article:
> 
> Barack Hussein Obama had served 14-State Governors in the United States, N


Unfortunately you didn't post the Author, and the date.
**************************
I first saw this story here: 

http://www.congress.org/congressorg/...ir=congressorg

Representative Bobby Scott (D-VA 3rd)
9th-term Democrat from Virginia.
Photo: Representative Scott
Bio & Contact Info
Send Message
Key Votes
Member Staff
Letters To Leaders
· More Letters to
Rep. Scott

· Search All
Letters


Letters To Leaders
All messages are published with permission of the sender. The general topic of this message is Consumer Affairs:
Subject:
Obama Threatens 14 US Governors With Immediate Arrest for the crime of treason.

To:
President Barack Obama
Rep. Bobby Scott
Sen. Jim Webb
Sen. Mark Warner

May 27, 2010

Obama Threatens 14 US Governors With Immediate Arrest
Posted by Europe
***********************
Notice the date. May 27
**********************

I then did some more research. I came up with this:

http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index1375.htm
**************************


May 26, 2010

Obama Threatens 14 US Governors With Immediate Arrest

By: Sorcha Faal, and as reported to her Western Subscribers

A chilling report from the Foreign Military Intelligence Directorate (GRU) 
*****************************

Notice the date.  May 26, 2010
**************************

Who is Sorcha Faal? Let's Google. Here's one:
***********************
SORRY - SKEPTICAL OF ANYTHING FROM DAVID BOOTH

Posted By: SCRIBE
Date: Monday, 14-Sep-2009 14:47:52

In Response To: Russian Military Base Holding True Files On 9/11 Brutally Attacked (Rayelan)

        As it is well known that the "Sorcha Faal" site is owned and operated by David Booth, I put about 0% faith in anything the site posts.

        It does make for some creative reading though!

        Just Google "Sorcha Faal - David Booth".

        an example: http://www.tbrnews.org/Archives/a1874.htm - "Note:. There is no such person as Sorcha Faal, Russian academic Sorcha Faal is actually David Booth, an American computer programmer Sorcha is alleged to be a Russian academic but there is absolutely no record of anyone with such a name in Russian academia. These periodic eruptions have absolutely no basis in any kind of fact or reality and are typical of the nonsense bespangling the internet. These reports, however, have a good deal of entertainment value. This idiocy is almost as funny as the Scientology cult babblings. Ed."

        Google Books - "Picking Up the Pieces: Practical Guide for Surviving Economic Crashes ... By Sorcha Faal, David Booth

http://www.rumormillnews.com/cgi-bin...es;read=155704

***********************

----------


## rancher89

Officially crap then, Sorcha fed crap...

----------


## libertybrewcity

yea, it doesn't seem like there is a lot of evidence showing this is true. however, imagine if 14 governors were arrested at the same time! shi would hit the fan

----------


## crushingstep7

Alright, yeah - I guess it's crap.  Sorry, Juan.

----------


## hillbilly123069

Here's another link on this story!
http://www.congress.org/congressorg/...ir=congressorg

----------


## crushingstep7

Alright, there we go... honestly, it doesn't seem too ridiculous.  The link comes up blank, though...

----------


## hillbilly123069

The letter had to be deleted. I used to use congress.org all the time.  and you cannot  submit 1 liners or blank pages with just a headline.

----------


## foofighter20x

This is a joke, because the author of the news item clearly has no coherent understanding of the structure of the federal armed forces or the Militia Clauses [Article I, Sec. 8] of the Constitution.

1. The National Guard is a federal entity.

The National Guard as we presently know it are not the state militias most assume them to be. Instead, they are federal reserve troops who are, for all intents and purposes, on loan to the states. This is why they take TWO oaths of enlistment when they sign-up. The first puts them in the federal armed forces, and the second is a _pro forma_ act of commitment to their own state.

Go read the Subtitle E of Title 10 of the U.S. Code...

2. The states are constitutionally guaranteed militias under both the Militia Clauses and the Second Amendment. If Obama tells them they can't have one, those governors can tell Obama to go "procreate" with himself.

3. However, even if these governors do set up these forces, the will still be able to call-up by Congress in order to "execute the laws of the union, suppress insurrections and repel invasions".

There was argument before the Iraq War that the use of NG units overseas was prohibited since it didn't fulfill any of these three criteria. But such arguments were irrelevant since all members of the NG are concurrently reserve members of their respective branch, and can be activated at the discretion of Congress and the President.

If these state defense forces did exist, then the argument about limiting federal service to only those three conditions enumerated in the Militia Clauses would have any weight.


Finally, Obama wouldn't use an NSL to do this [assuming this story were true]. NSLs came out of the Patriot Act and concern sneak and peak warrants. They are irrelevant to command and control of military units.

----------

